# sound effects



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the trade Dovaka!! Nice collection of Midi, Wav and MP3 sounds and songs......Hoping my disk gets there today, it was sent out last Tuesday.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've got a bunch on my website but not that many. You can check it out if you like:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html 

I also just picked up two LPs from the BBC called Sounds of Death and Horror. each lp has about 90 tracks on it. I don't have it on a page, but can YouSendIt to anyone interested.


----------

